# Lightning beats the gas bikes at Pikes Peak



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-mo-autos-lightning-pikes-peak-20130614,0,2181080.story

Exciting news!


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice! I have been waiting for electric to begin going head-to-head with ICE, and kind of figured bikes would be the first ones to do it (based on random racing results posted over the last year or so).

Congrats Lightning! Major are you still "wrenching" for them?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Nice! I have been waiting for electric to begin going head-to-head with ICE, and kind of figured bikes would be the first ones to do it (based on random racing results posted over the last year or so).
> 
> Congrats Lightning! Major are you still "wrenching" for them?


The boys are doin' great, even without me. Been about a year since I wrenched on it. I imagine it still has a lot of my wires in there  Here's hoping they keep it together and take an overall FIRST PLACE.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

major said:


> The boys are doin' great, even without me. Been about a year since I wrenched on it. I imagine it still has a lot of my wires in there...


Gotcha.





major said:


> ...Here's hoping they keep it together and take an overall FIRST PLACE.


Ditto.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

The article makes it sound like its possible for them to break the overall record for both cars and bikes. That would certainly make headlines I think.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

rochesterricer said:


> The article makes it sound like its possible for them to break the overall record for both cars and bikes. That would certainly make headlines I think.


Yes! It would be great to see electrics making news in racing. Maybe the general public might start taking EV’s serious. I am sure the rest of you have gotten those condescending smiles when you try to talk up electric vehicles.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll be at the Devil's Playground spectating next week. Hope to get some worthy videos to post.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Lightning Motorcycles and Carlin Dunne qualified pole position at Pikes Peak today...... beating all other bikes (both gas and electric) with a total time of 4:13:532. The next closest time was 6.683 seconds slower than Lightning.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

It looks like the Peugeot 208 T16 is going to prevent Lightning from having the chance to take the overall record. That car is just blazing fast!


----------



## e*clipse (Aug 2, 2009)

That is awesome news! Congratulations to the Lightening team. 

I've been looking forward to that (inevitable) day when an EV would beat an IC powered vehicle with no class rule limitations.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The boss sent me a photo of it in race form.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Congratulations to Team Lightning and Carlin Dunne today with a great run of 10:00.694  Well done.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

major said:


> ..Team Lightning and Carlin Dunne today with a great run of 10:00.694...


Major's post didn't tell me what I really needed to know, so I Googled those worlds to find
http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/racing/carlin-dunne-lightning-motorcycles-pikes-peak-race-results/

Well done, indeed - congrats Team Lighting!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Major's post didn't tell me what I really needed to know, so I Googled those worlds to find
> http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/racing/carlin-dunne-lightning-motorcycles-pikes-peak-race-results/


Thanks todd,

I was listening to his run on the web cast and it got a red flag but he finished and saw a short interview and spotted the time, so that's what I posted. I knew it wasn't as good as qualifying, but not too shabby. 

From the article above:


> Carlin Dunne set a superb 10’00.694 time up the mountain on his Lightning Motorcycles electric superbike, besting the top gas-bike time of the day, a 10’21.323 that was set by Bruno Langlois on his 1205cc class Ducati Multistrada 1200 S.


and:


> What makes Dunne’s time more impressive was the fact that he had to ride through the fiery wreckage of Alex Moreno’s Honda CBR1000RR, which crashed in the previous class’s race, and caught a nearby tree on fire.


Heck of a place to race. Several injuries today. Here's hoping all a swift recovery.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

I have some good video of the EVs (two and four wheel) rounding Engineers Corner. I'll post links as I get them uploaded.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVqXj71zCDc

Sorry, it's all I have. The whole event was insane. Arrived at 4 AM, took two hours of stop and go traffic uphill just to get past the starting line (fried my clutch!). Driving through the pit area was an orgasmic experience . Saw more carnage than I wanted to at the corner we settled at . Lots of delays, including a spectator that got clipped. Two of the EVs ran past us in a heavy down pour. Got to High Five the drivers and riders as they paraded back down the mountain. We got off the mountain just after 9 PM.

Note: This was not at Engineers Corner, but the next one after Halfway Picnic Grounds.


----------

